# Fighters Wanted



## DNA-WAR (Mar 20, 2008)

*War** in Warrington - The New Breed*

We are looking for fighters to compete in this new show on the 31st of May.

Generous purses are available as always fighters get well looked after as in previous *WAR* shows.

Contact:

Mark Hodgeson 07971738234

Alex Cook 07912525808

Cheers


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I believe bonecrusher was spoiling for a fight not so long ago...

Whats the Ticket prices matey?


----------



## DNA-WAR (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi mate

Ticket Prices are:

VIP Tables of 10 = Â£400

Balcony= Â£30 (Â£35 on the door)

Standard = Â£25 (Â£30 on the door)


----------



## chem (Apr 29, 2008)

get alex cook to fight kevin thompson and whitehaven alone will bring 300 people to the event


----------



## DNA-WAR (Mar 20, 2008)

Ian, I'm promoting the event, not fighting in it...


----------



## chem (Apr 29, 2008)

maybe end of year them m8


----------



## DNA-WAR (Mar 20, 2008)

How about you come to me privately and discuss it professionally Ian?


----------



## DNA-WAR (Mar 20, 2008)

WAR IN WARRINGTON: The New Breed is set for the Parr Hall on Saturday 31st May in Warrington Town Centre.

Fighters include Mick Sinclair vs. Tommy Greaves for the World Light-Weight Title,

Widnes's very own Wolfslair Academy Fighters Paul McBride and Leeroy Barnes as well as others.

Tickets are now available from:

Total Fitness

Opposite Fire Station, Near Halliwell Jones Stadium/Polar Ford, Winwick Road, Warrington , Cheshire WA2 8HQ Warrington

Tel: 01925 624900

Or

Dave Parker on 07521332647

or

Call Alex Cook 07912525808 or Mark Hodgeson on 07971737234

Ticket Prices are:

VIP = Â£40

Balcony= Â£30 (Â£35 on the door)

Standard = Â£25 (Â£30 on the door)

Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## chem (Apr 29, 2008)

if you come to the gym powerhouse m8 , i have a few sponsers already willing to put money to the purse m8 , i cant come to yours, mull the bull will have an heart attack lol


----------



## DNA-WAR (Mar 20, 2008)

chem said:


> if you come to the gym powerhouse m8 , i have a few sponsers already willing to put money to the purse m8 , i cant come to yours, mull the bull will have an heart attack lol


Well pop down to the Sport Centre cos that's where i train.


----------



## DNA-WAR (Mar 20, 2008)

Light-Weight World Title Belt

Mick Sinclair vs. Tommy Greaves

Predators Gym ----- Snake Pit

Welter-Weight British Title Belt

Brendan Flanagan vs. Nathan Boyce

Team Relentless ------ Middlesboro Jujitsu

Light-Weight British Semi Pro Title Belt

Alex Griffin vs. Gary Mawson

Team SUFA----- Team Marine

LHW Pro

Richie Ryder vs. Mark Budd

Next Gen ------ Salford MMA

LW Pro

Leeroy Barnes vs. Hayden Critchfield

Wolfslair ------- Hybrid

MW Semi Pro

James Taylor vs. Mick Butler

HFAMMA ----- Team Marine

WW Semi Pro

Gary Robinson vs. Dale Russell

Team Marine ----- Furness Fight Factory

MW Amateur

Kristian Warham vs. Dave Moore

Ainsdale Combat ----- Team Marine

Other fights to be confirmed...

Shaping up very nice! Venue is well tidy!

Get in touch if interested in competing or for tickets, available at Total Fitness Warrington 01925 624900, Dave 07521332647, Alex 07912525808 or Mark 07971737234

Cheers.


----------



## DNA-WAR (Mar 20, 2008)

War in Warrington: The New Breed

Saturday 31st May

Parr Hall

Warrington

Light Weight Pro

Middle Weight Pro

Welter Weight Semi Pro

Light Heavy Semi Pro

Heavy Weight Semi Pro

Generous purses as always.

Contact Alex 07912525808 or Mark 07971737234

*Tickets on sale now also*


----------

